# Galvin Green 'Alex' Gore-Tex Jacket



## Linnets (Sep 18, 2013)

I purchased this jacket a few weeks ago but up until the last 2 weeks the weather stayed fair so I was unable to test it's waterproof ness. As I've now been out in a couple of heavy downpours I feel qualified to give it a review. Pictures of the jacket below.




















At Â£249 it is not a cheap jacket but when it arrived and I removed the packaging I was very impressed, the jacket exudes quality with superb attention to detail. Very well stitched together with no dodgy stitching or hanging threads, no imperfections I can see. It's also very light, for some reason I was expecting it to be heavier (I don't know why, I just did).
As far as fit goes, it's a more tailored style than I am used to but fits really well, I ordered a large and I'm a 42 chest 34 waist and there is enough room to wear a base layer and polo shirt underneath with a bit left over to also add a thin jumper as it gets colder. Although its a slim fit, because this model has strategically placed stretch Gore-tex panels it never feels restrictive when swinging a club. In fact because there isn't lots of excess material flapping around to get in the way of my swing I think it's a benefit. There are Velcro chest straps that enable you to pull the jacket in around the chest if you prefer an even snugger fit.
 An added benefit is that it's also the quietest waterproof jacket I've ever owned. 
But most importantly it works as it says on the tin, lets absolutely no water in anywhere, despite being out in what I can only describe as a monsoon and that includes the pockets. The rain channels incorporated in the end of the cuffs are a simple idea that works well to keep water off your hands. There are 2 external pockets, one on the chest and one on the back right hand side and 2 internal zipped chest pockets.


In conclusion I would say it's one of the best quality golf items I have ever purchased and I'm sure it will give me many years of service so for me it's value for money.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 19, 2013)

Totally agree with you about the quality of GG gear. My oldest GG jacket is 6yrs old and still gets used, albeit for walking the dog. I have a GG windcheater that is 5yrs old, and my current GG gear has been in the bag for a couple of yrs and, when washed, looks and performs like new.


----------



## mikee247 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good review!  :thup:  Ive had a number of GG waterproof items over the years and they continue to get better, lighter and more usable with the swing.  Im currently support a Paclite short sleeve GG Gortex jacket for the last two years has been excellent.V light. I think the key to this Gortex stuff is looking after it. I mean try not to wash to often and when you do use some of the waterproofing wash and not detergent as a mate of mine once did and when it rained he just "foamed up" and we just fell about  :rofl:!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

Good review.  Thanks for sharing.  Got to say im tempted by a CG jacket.  Couple of questions if you dont mind .... How warm is it with just a base layer and a polo underneath ? and can you swing freely with the jumper underneath


----------



## Linnets (Sep 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			Good review.  Thanks for sharing.  Got to say im tempted by a CG jacket.  Couple of questions if you dont mind .... How warm is it with just a base layer and a polo underneath ? and can you swing freely with the jumper underneath
		
Click to expand...

As the jacket is windproof as well as waterproof I found it to be very warm, adding a jumper would be plenty for even the coldest day to stay warm and toasty. With base layer, polo and thin jumper the stretchy nature of the material allows total freedom of swing, I hardly notice I'm wearing it.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 9, 2013)

I've just got one of these jackets and agree completely with Linnets. I took it out to give it a try today and the weather played it's part in the action by giving us wind (30 mph gusts), rain (the real wet stuff) and a bit of hail for good measure!

Very glad to report that that the Alex kept me warm, dry and more importantly didn't feel like it was impeding my swing in any way. A fantastic bit of kit. 

Worth saving up for, and a top replacement for a proquip jacket I have.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 10, 2013)

Are most of the GG jackets wind proof as well as waterproof?


----------

